# Kevään 2003 hiihtoreissu suuntautui Lyngeniin



## giselak

hi everybody!

What language is it? I´d like a translation, please.
I do not know if I am at the right forum.
Sorry if I am mistaken.
thanks in advance

Giselak


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I THINK it's Finnish, Gisela....


----------



## giselak

I thought so ...
So I am at the wrong forum! oops!!!!
Sorry!


----------



## Thomas1

Yes, it's Finnish and the subject of your thread probably comes from this site.


Thomas


----------



## Hakro

giselak said:
			
		

> hi everybody!
> 
> What language is it? I´d like a translation, please.
> I do not know if I am at the right forum.
> Sorry if I am mistaken.
> thanks in advance
> 
> Giselak


 This may be too late but I give you the translation anyway:
_ "The skiing trip of spring 2003 was directed to Lyngen."_
There was a Finnish group of sailors who did this trip in Norway.


----------

